
Stop 'feeding' your users - galfarragem
https://ux.shopify.com/stop-feeding-your-users-a859730a86d6
======
ddtaylor
This is one of the reasons I work on the project I am on currently: It's not
fair to kids to be subjected to machine learned algorithms that maximize
screen/watch time or media consumption in general. They use the same tactics
as casinos except their target audience usually consists of minors.

